# Here are brain scans



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi..just stoppin by because I dont think a lot of people know there is physical evidence. A lot of this info is hard to follow unless u r versed..but the scan doesn't lie. Look up anything you dont understand.

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/157/11/1782

superunknown


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

superunknown said:


> Hi..just stoppin by because I dont think a lot of people know there is physical evidence. A lot of this info is hard to follow unless u r versed..but the scan doesn't lie. Look up anything you dont understand.
> 
> http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/157/11/1782
> 
> superunknown


I've actually posted that before. It would be nice if one of the dp researchers would take those images and come up with a medication that targets those areas that have imbalances.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I've actually posted that before. It would be nice if one of the dp researchers would take those images and come up with a medication that targets those areas that have imbalances.


Thank you so much for the post. I am going to print it out and take it to my psychiatrist. It does say some Benzo's and SSRI's are the only thing known that is somewhat effective. I agree tinyfairypeople, I wish they would come up with the solution medicine to correct this imbalance. Seems like a perfect example of a chemical or sometype of imbalance, they know the problem now I hope they can fix it. But I guess the same could be said for AIDS, cancer and the like. I wish I was born 500 years from now when the solutions will be found. Why should so many people suffer with the technology we have?

I like this evidence because it proves a physical origin to our illness, not an emotional malfunction. I am perfectly healthy emotionally. What is bothering me is something that I don't control or asked for disrupting my one chance at a peaceful life.

Greg


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn, this proves what I've been saying all along...we have a physical, organic illness with a specific pathology...of which is not understood. We do not get the same level of due respect because no one understands our pathology!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow thanks!!! So its proven that brains work different when they are affected by DP.

Thanks for this!!!


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

So wtf? it is all a bad work in brain and there is no treatment so none of us got nothing to do about it?

I tought it was all psychological?


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

hennessy said:


> So wtf? it is all a bad work in brain and there is no treatment so none of us got nothing to do about it?
> 
> I tought it was all psychological?


Chicken and the egg mate. Is it the thoughts causing the imbalance, or the imbalance causing the thoughts?


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

you are in the wrong place this is not a philosophy forum. I asked a simple question.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

In my opinion..theres no way it could be physocological seeing as sooooooooooooooo many I know with this, and I have had this chronic 15yrs, have it from a joint,just hit with no anxiety, on and on that dont relate what so ever to phycological. In the scans it says *The parietal lobe integrates sensory information from different modalities, particularly determining spatial sense and navigation. For example, it comprises somatosensory cortex and the dorsal stream of the visual system.* The biggest thing of all for me is that the samatosensory cortex is defined as *It is the location of primary somatosensory cortex, the main sensory receptive area for the sense of touch.* What I have used to recover 50% from 1% was celexa for depression, clonazapam for anxiety and its anti epileptic property coupled with lamictal ,as lamictal needs another anti-e as a catalyst...being clonazapam. This is the best for me so..by far.

superunknown


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

superunknown said:


> In my opinion..theres no way it could be physocological seeing as sooooooooooooooo many I know with this, and I have had this chronic 15yrs, have it from a joint,just hit with no anxiety, on and on that dont relate what so ever to phycological. In the scans it says *The parietal lobe integrates sensory information from different modalities, particularly determining spatial sense and navigation. For example, it comprises somatosensory cortex and the dorsal stream of the visual system.* The biggest thing of all for me is that the samatosensory cortex is defined as *It is the location of primary somatosensory cortex, the main sensory receptive area for the sense of touch.* What I have used to recover 50% from 1% was celexa for depression, clonazapam for anxiety and its anti epileptic property coupled with lamictal ,as lamictal needs another anti-e as a catalyst...being clonazapam. This is the best for me so..by far.
> 
> superunknown


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Super - could you tell me what your doses are for Celexa, Clon, and Lamictal. I'm on 40 mgs. of Celexa, 75 mg. of Lamictal and just got a script for Klonopin. Curious what your doses are. Angela


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Angela2006 said:


> Hi Super - could you tell me what your doses are for Celexa, Clon, and Lamictal. I'm on 40 mgs. of Celexa, 75 mg. of Lamictal and just got a script for Klonopin. Curious what your doses are. Angela


 Hi. well dosages are tough to say person to person but mine is..25mg of celexa..4mg klonopin and 100 mg of lamictal.

superunknown


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

hennessy said:


> you are in the wrong place this is not a philosophy forum. I asked a simple question.


Which I replied to with a question that the medical world cannot answer. That is why the medical community is split on how to treat most forms of mental illness. There is evidence to support both trains of thought. Logic dictates that the truth probably lies somewhere in the middle. Most of the people who I know who have recovered have most certainly had to deal with psychological issues that they had. If you feel that it is all chemically related and your hoping that in the future they may have the right pill to fix it then it may hinder your recovery.

I thought for years that it was some sort of brain dysfunction or something causing these horrible symptoms and I had nothing to actually deal with. Only in the last few years have I started to become aware of a lot of issues that I do have with myself and life, and the DP is hiding them from me.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Can someone try and put the info about the brain scans themselves in layman's terms lol


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Tanith said:


> Can someone try and put the info about the brain scans themselves in layman's terms lol


I have a two year degree in Medical Laboratory Technology so with some knowledge of anatomy and physiology, and I was able to sort of piece together the gist of what that brain scan PET article by Dr. Simeon stated. I figured out where all those Brodmann Areas are the article referred to and that were activated during the brain scan study. From what I could make of the study, the back part of the brain--the back of your head--on the surface (cortex) becomes overexcited from different external stimuli--the subjects were told to read while being scanned, and this overstimulation then blocks the deeper emotional areas of the brain, thus the flattened emotions we experience with DP. So we become very distressed in our physical bodies without being able to feel emotions. I know it's more complicated than that, but I read elsewhere that overstimulation of our sensory brain cells will dampen feelings. The fight or flight response, where we cannot become emotional when we are fighting off an enemy. So many of us walk around chronically in a heightened awareness believing that we are unsafe and going to be "attacked," thus the unrelenting DP. That's my take. So I think DP is an anxiety disorder. Some days I feel very fine, relaxed and connected, and other days, depending how "threatened" I feel by my social interactions, I get DP'd again. I can't seem to get a complete cure, but off and on again, depending on my anxiety level. This article agrees with my symptoms when I'm DP'd: I actually feel my nerves tingle at the base of the back of my head, then up and around the back crown. The Brodmann areas I looked at that were color-coded and were lit up on PET scan were in the same location in which I feel "ants" crawling up my head--and when I smoked the biiiig pot joint and freaked out that infamous day. Interesting article, I wish we could see more of that real proof.


----------

